# TV Cabinet



## Pinocchio (6 Jan 2009)

I have seen a TV cabinet that I want to attempt to kinda copy, just have an awkward size room that it has to fit in.

It will be veneered in walnut and will look something like the image below. 







I just have a question about the veneering as never done this before. Should I cut all the wood and drill all holes for building the cabinet and drawers first before veneering or should I veneer each panel then drill holes for fix them together?

Also whats best to use to make the cabinet, Ply, MDF etc. One last question (can you tell I'm a beginner!) is there any standard sizes etc of offsetting the top and the sides, as I notice most pieces of furniture have the horizontal tops and bottoms slightly overhanging the vertical sides, or is this just normally peoples preference?

Thanks.


----------



## wizer (6 Jan 2009)

should be pretty east that. Buy pre-veneered MDF and then edge it with either iron-on (real wood) banding or thicker wood.

It's a nice design, look forward to seeing it (and it's WIPS).


----------



## wizer (6 Jan 2009)

I've got some more time to add some comments.

Do you have a biscuit jointer? That's the easiest way to get this project together quick and easy. Use 18mm pre-veneered walnut throughout and 12mm birch ply for the drawer bottoms (as they are so wide.). You might have enough of the 12mm left to do the back too. Do you have a table saw? If not you may want to consider getting the timber supplier to cut your parts to size. SL Hardwoods will do this. Use full extension drawer slides (screwfix are cheap).

How's that?

I really do like the design, I wish I had somewhere to put something like that.


----------



## Pinocchio (6 Jan 2009)

Thats great, I dont have a biscuit joiner, but always looking for an excuse to invest in new tools, so will go take a look. Thanks for the advice on the wood. Looking forward to getting stared on it. 

I will also be adding in a markitek IR ControlPro sensor into the top part of the cabinet so I can control all my gadgets with the drawers closed which will nice and tidy. 

http://www.marmitek.com/en/catalogus/product.php?subgroep=3&product=370#


----------



## wizer (6 Jan 2009)

That's a very clever piece of kit, I didn't know it had advanced that far. Well done for spotting it.

With the biscuit jointer, it's not good to go for the cheapest. They tend to give bad results. Mid to top range is the way to go. Of course if you have a high budget then the Festool Domino is the ultimate tool for this job, along with possible some pocket hole screws.


----------



## wizer (6 Jan 2009)

oh and if it's going to have lots of av equipment in there. You really need to think about ventilation. I think I'd even consider incorporating some silent fans there somewhere to get air flow over the kit. At very least some big cut outs at the back would help.

Are you a member of FWW online? The Wood Whisperer had a series running over there that is an entertainment unit, similar-ish to yours (not as nice IMO). But it might help you visualise the build process (if your an amateur).

You have to pay to join but the first 14 days is free. In my very honest opinion, it's worth the £3 something a month.


----------



## mrwilby (7 Jan 2009)

Pinocchio, where can you buy those MARMITEK (I keep wanting to write "marmite") components from? 

They do a very nice flush-mounting IR receiver which would be perfect for the cinema I am building.

http://www.marmitek.com/en/catalogus/pr ... roduct=371

TIA!


----------



## Pinocchio (7 Jan 2009)

You can get them here, and the panel mounts, just think they only come in gold which is a shame.

http://www.reallycleverhomes.co.uk/acatalog/Marmitek.html


----------



## Shultzy (7 Jan 2009)

This is a good site for home automation as well.

http://www.letsautomate.com/


----------



## wizer (7 Jan 2009)

oh I'd love to play with that automated house stuff. I was so tempted to invest when we was knocking this house apart. But it's a whole other slope.


----------



## Shultzy (7 Jan 2009)

Wizer, the X10 stuff works very well, we have a pair of switches on the electric blanket so I don't have to go upstairs to switch it on.


----------



## mrwilby (8 Jan 2009)

The panel mount sensor is very pricey 

I already purchased my IR extender system some time ago from keane electronics, and it should be quite similar in terms of functionality. The only problem is that the receiver is very ugly. I think I might have to butcher it and try to re-create something like the panel mount sensor that marmite... sorry, markitek produce.

Please keep us updated with your build. It's a lovely looking design and will look great in Walnut. I am just about to buy some paper backed walnut veneer to cover an old Ikea (sorry) unit. Won't look as nice as your design though!


----------



## crisscross (10 Jan 2009)

Hi pinochio

Just to say, I wish you all the best with the project.

I am an absolute novice but would love to recreate the skovsby like this.

I'd love to know how you go on.


----------



## wizer (10 Jan 2009)

Welcome CrissCross. Where are you from?

and while we're on the subject, Pinnochio, what part of London are you in?


----------



## crisscross (10 Jan 2009)

Hi wizer, I'm from the (not so) grim north - near Preston.

I have no woodworking skills to speak of - but I did make a garden bench for my wife's birthday if that counts!

I've caught the bug and would love to build a television cabinet to match our furniture which is sheesham.

The one I have set my heart on now is this one.

I presume it will be tricky for a novice but here's hoping.

Alternatively I may end up commisioning the piece as I would like it before my teeth fall out and my hair turns completely grey!


----------



## DaveL (10 Jan 2009)

Hi Crisscross,

Welcome to the forum. 

You picture has been caught by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name, here it is:


----------



## crisscross (10 Jan 2009)

Wow, Dave, that has made my evening!

I tried editing every which way possible but to no avail.

Anyway that is my "dream" project.

Comments welcome.


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2009)

Bit more adventurous Criss, but not impossible.


----------



## crisscross (11 Jan 2009)

Thans wizer, to be fair to pinnochio I will start a new thread rather than taking over his as I have loads of questions to ask all ye good folk.


----------



## Pinocchio (11 Jan 2009)

I'm from Westmister, am am completely new to woodworking myself, I just like the idea of building these sorts of things. I made my first project last year, built a retro style MAME arcade cabinet, will big out some pics and post them. Its not perfect but I was well happy with it as a first try!
Just doing a bit more research and things before I start my project!


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2009)

Pinocchio":3qb7r17i said:


> retro style MAME arcade cabinet



Something I've always wanted to do but never been given permission


----------



## Pinocchio (11 Jan 2009)

Here are a couple of pics taken with my camera phone so sorry about the poor quality. 




















All that needed to be done here was to fix the glass in place and put the t moulding around the top of the cabinet. I know its a basic design, but I was well happy with it, and more to the point it works!!!


----------



## John. B (11 Jan 2009)

Welcome crissross to the forum.
The TV stand is not so much tricky as incredibly expensive. Sheesham is another name for Indian Rosewood (Dalbergia sisoo/Latifolia) to give it's latin name. 
For an example of cost one supplier sells indian rosewood spindles 2.5" x 2.5" x 13" are £9. 00 each. So you can guess, unless it's going to have Rosewood veneer it's going to be dear.
You've not mentioned what tools you have or workshop facilities? :shock:


----------

